# Old Masters Gel Polyurethane Finish



## quartrsawn

I have been using their wipe on stains and 'liquid' poly with very good results. I haven't tried the gel products yet.


----------



## Purrmaster

When I want a wipe on "liquid" poly I use the Minwax wipe on. It works very well. I'm not as enthused about Minwax's brush on poly.


----------



## gfadvm

Never having used a gel finish, I'm curious as to the advantages over a wipe on or sprayed on poly?

I have used gel stains with uniformly poor results.


----------

